#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  《I'm wolf》 1/15 白牙

## 那岐

《I'm wolf》小說簡介-----

這是Nagi的另一本企劃小說

雖然《群獸榮耀》還在連載中，但基於小說網寶貴的建議，以及回饋【狼之樂園】
這本短篇小說便誕生了。

在眾多的童話故事當中，有雞有鴨有馬，但對狼群故事卻不是那麼美好

《I'm wolf》要轉變所有人對"狼"的看法。

--------------------------------------------
此小說內容同為小說網正式連載作品，故請各位原諒無法公開張貼於狼之樂園中。
但由於《I'm wolf》中皆為本論壇獸有支持贊助，所以當以您為主題的短篇小說
寫作完成之後，除在此公開連結外，同時會私信一份屬於您的部份。
如果以您為主的文章已經刊登，卻還沒有收到私信備份，務必催促那岐，這是您的權益。
--------------------------------------------

《I'm wolf》短篇小說集

狼王白牙：守護樂園的白牙 之章

預定角色名單


茶
時雨秋幻
影曲 
義
逆月
北極狼
楓羽 月嵐
與狼共舞 
銀貓
涅特(Net) 
蒼（皇天蒼狼）
翼樂‧星耀 （小樂）
瀟湘 
雷恩
雷
萊特.阿貝斯 （蒼之月牙銀狼）＆克魯索．提恩 
狼佐＆荒
狄敖列斯（狄敖列斯 遨風狼）

以上為目前預定名單，完成之後將會更改為章節名稱連結
同時寄送備份文（別只看被份文啊XD  來幫我支持一下..）    
    
 

徵角帖在這，目前在1/15日暫停徵角

----------


## 狼狗傑

開篇很散文（啥？

怎麼說呢？筆調真的不太像小說，反而像記下真實事件的雜文（如同您說的這有如您自己的＂雜文冊＂）

所謂的散文式小說

例如法國的紀渥諾＂種樹的男人＂，美國的史坦貝克＂早餐＂，我們的愛亞＂曾經＂也可以算是這種文類．

大致來說這只能算是＂狼＂物側寫，有點習作的意味．．．．．．
我會大膽地說上面一行那種話是因為那岐大大自己也說那是試寫版（逃

----------


## 影曲

> 《I'm wolf》要轉變所有人對"狼"的看法。


超級有震撼力壓~
一定能改變世人對的狼看法的~

加油那岐~

不過我可以把]《I'm wolf》貼在我的狼窩嗎?

小獸會註明出處和作者以及初始連結
把那岐的遺志往外擴散出去~
不過必須先經過你的同意=W=

----------


## 那岐

其實應該飾要有多點故事內容的XD

不過我想把"白牙"的故事當作楔子

然後深入寫大家的獨立故事

（其實我也覺得變成散文瞭XDDD）

而且這篇好短（囧）

----------


## 小樂

有偉大目標的文章XD

台灣有狼也不好阿~

地太小 幾乎沒有空間讓他們生存下去

被人類發現也只是被捕抓

還不如讓他們一出生就在有廣大草原的地方

讓他們盡情奔跑還比較痛快XD

很期待那岐的下一篇作品吶

----------


## 那岐

> 我可以把《I'm wolf》貼在我的狼窩嗎?


當然可以，
不過基於小說網的規定，不能另外複製張貼
但你可以私牽總目錄的連結http://www.wretch.cc/blog/Fox950026&article_id=9147534

歡迎歡迎XD"

----------


## 白狼 小舞

小狼我好喜歡那岐的作品喔~
預祝~那岐達成目標~  :Wink:  
期待著新作品的發表~寫文辛苦了那岐  :wuffer_thpt:  

題外話~背景音樂超好聽的  :Very Happy:  
是動畫"小馬王"其中的一首歌吧!

----------


## a70701111

第一篇果然是狼王大當先鋒阿……
嗯……之後也會有其他角色慢慢出現吧。
依照出文速度來看，應該在不久之後就能看到了。
雖然都是短篇，但還是很值得看喔。

----------


## tsume

嗯...
很觸動人心的一篇

不同於平常狼王剛義勇猛的形象
這次則顯現出溫柔體貼的一面呢^^

期待那岐下一作品XD~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    之前也有考慮要不要報名
但看獸好多......還是先等等吧~
那岐加油XD~

----------


## 狼王白牙

謝謝那那把我描寫得很有親和力，看起來很帥

毛色像調色盤容易被環境影響，這就是白毛的優點吧(?)

期待其他狼的故事，不知道是不是每篇都是第3人稱的呢？

----------


## 狼佐

大王這篇不是佔在狼的立場寫的

而是用人類的角度去描素

別有一番風味

是說台灣的動物記者也不多吧|||

白牙出場的時候的描繪,整個就很有王者之風的味道

我只能說




那岐你真是太神了!

----------

